# i mac G5 ecran bleu avec flèche souris !



## pollochon (3 Février 2011)

bonjour à tous.
l'imac G5 après un bogue a redemarré en affichant un ecran bleu, peu après est la flèche de la souris est arrivée, puis l'attente infinie ... rien d'autre n'arrive!
Lancement avec le disque d'installation (touche c): toute la procédure apparaît.Lancement d'utilitaires disque : vérification du disque, des autorisations: tout est OK.
lancement pomme+alt+p+r : néant.
Lancement touche S : rien.
Lancement touche T : le symbole apparaît ; Je connecte avec un cordon fireware à un G3 ; le disque apparaît sur l'écran du G3 avec toutes les applications (que je ne peux lancer bien sûr).
A l'écoute des différents forums et des échanges avec des techniciens le problème du DD est posé , je le change est relance les diverses opérations : mêmes réultats !
Que puis-je faire d'autre ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Février 2011)

Il devrait démarrer en mode sans extensions (avec quelque fonctionnalités en moins ...)

Ceci dit, vu qu el'échange de disque ne résoud pas le problème, ça fait penser à une CM HS

Quel modèle de iMac G5?


----------



## pollochon (4 Février 2011)

PAMOI, merci de tout coeur de ta réponse.
Il s'agit d'un G5 20" sans I'sigth; OS 10,4,3 y est installé.
J'ai fait le demarrage sans extension et ... youpi ! il est parti !
Mais apparemment je n'aurai pas d'autres possibilités que ce type de demarrage ! ?... et avec les restrictions qu'imposent celui-ci ...
 Une semaine que je rame dessus, étant retraité, vu le prix des machines ... ceci pour expliquer mon acharnement !!!
merci en tout cas .


----------



## Pamoi (4 Février 2011)

De rien 
Si c'est la CM, tu es condamné à ce type de démarrage
Tu devrais déjà faire la mise à jour en 10.4.11 par Mise à jour de logiciels. (normalement pas de souci pour le faire en mode sans extensions), on y verra peut-être plus clair

C'est un rev A ou B ??


----------



## pollochon (4 Février 2011)

Pour les mises à jour, pas de soucis ; il me faut réinstaller mon modem ...
Par contre, je cale sur ta dernière question ! rev A ou B ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Février 2011)

Aie, si tu es en bas débit, ça va te prendre des semaines ...  

Rev A ou B, c'est à dire 1ère ou 2è génération

Regarde Ici


----------



## pollochon (4 Février 2011)

Oui, j'ai été regarder, il s'agit d'un 2e génération EMC 2056.
Pour les mises à jour j'ai un modem "adsl netgear ", mais avec le demarrage sans extention, il me refuse le disque !
Mais ...! Mais...! J'ai essayer un truc : j'ai démarré l'ordi un disque d'installation 10.5.6 (que je m'étais réserver et que jusqu'à présent je ne pouvais utiliser (?).) en appuyant sur la touche maj. et voilà qu'après moults craquements et ventilations tonitruantes, le voilà qui est en train de m'installer 10.5 ...!! Maintenant reste à savoir ce qui se passera après ...
Heureuse surprise ou chagrin .... Je te tiens au courant. 
Je le laisse vivre sa vie ... j'ai faim.
Merci à toi encore. De toute façon il se passe enfin quelquechose !


----------



## Pamoi (4 Février 2011)

pollochon a dit:


> Maintenant reste à savoir ce qui  se passera après ...



en principe, logiquement, il devrait être sous Leopard !! 

Ça peut éventuellement résoudre le problème (j'y crois peu)


----------



## pollochon (4 Février 2011)

De retour ...
oui, il est bien sous Leopard ... Mais tu avais raison de ne pas y croire: le problème est toujours là.
Il faudrait voir la CM !!!
Mais j'ai le sentiment que le processeur ne serait pas innocent ...?
Car j'ai allumé la machine et après la flèche qui est restée longtemps présente est apparu le disque multicolore qui ne cesse de tourner de puis 15 mn ! Bon: j'attend et j'observe ...


----------



## pollochon (5 Février 2011)

Bonsoir à tous.
Ce petit mot pour dire que ma machine est repartie.
Un petit coup de soufflette à l'air sec avec des gants et un reset avant démarrage et c'est parti ....
Merci beaucoup à tous.
merci aussi à ce forum d'exister.


----------

